# Peltor Versatility



## WookWrangler (Oct 22, 2013)

Spoiler Alert!!!! This thread begins very specifically. Also this is not an Airsofters inquiry. I am talking about real gear I need to make work in real situations.

So here is my current dilemma. I have a pair of Peltor COMTAC III's I was issued a while back. I am conventional USMC so this was a godsend except they are a limited make military model with an AN/PRC 343 connection for the Inter squad personal radio. They work great and are hella comfortable on long patrols. Now that the USMC (and I'm sure everyone else since we are the brokest) has phased the radio out I am left with a useless set of cool looking ear muffs. I want to be able to connect the peltors to green gear including the Marine Corps latest X110 that uses the same Mil-std 55116 connector used on the 119, 152, or Thales. The problem is the current connector is a male Lemo 5 pin connection. 

Does anyone know of a commercially available adapter for a Lemo 5-pin to the standard green gear connector?

Does anyone know if Peltor has a trade in program since our 4 and 6 shops don't carry any info on these any more?

Do any of the comm guys know of a way to solidify an air tight ruggedized connection I can fabricate myself. I have a background in electronics and by theory the wiring diagrams should be function similar, unfortunately I have no experience in working on military comm cables.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 22, 2013)

Have you called Peltor?
I have had good experience with their Customer Service.


----------



## WookWrangler (Oct 22, 2013)

No I haven't had a chance yet. I plan on it though. Glad to hear they are good in the customer service area. This is more of a personal equipment issue even though it was originally issued. I wonder if they will put work into this even if the solution isn't for a company or more worth of equipment. Hopefully when I find a solution it can hang here for others to find. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Oct 22, 2013)

Unless your Peltors already have a PTT wired inline between the headset and the Lemo plug, I would suggest a Lemo to U-174/U adapter, then a standard Peltor PTT (or a U-94/U to MIL-C-55116) from the 174 to a radio. This will enable you to connect to a wider variety of equipment, including military aircraft ICS. Shit ain't gonna be cheap though - hopefully you can scrounge the PTT.

Google brought up these guys, they may be able to hook you up on the adapter: http://www.headsetservices.com/adaptors.html


----------

